# Zugriff verweigert



## _Truck_ (3. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich werde jetzt gleich ganz kirre...


```
public void writeInProtocol(List list) throws IOException {
			
			OutputStream fos = null;
			fos = new FileOutputStream("configProtocol.txt");
			
			ObjectOutputStream oos = new ObjectOutputStream(fos);
			
			int sumOfListItems = list.size();
			oos.writeObject(String.valueOf(sumOfListItems));
			
			for (int i = 0; i < sumOfListItems; i++) {
				oos.writeObject(list.get(i));
			}	
			
		}
```

Manchmal gehts es einwandfrei, manchmal kommt folgende Exception (Fehler Zeile: 4):


```
java.io.FileNotFoundException: configProtocol.txt (Zugriff verweigert)
	at java.io.FileOutputStream.open(Native Method)
	at java.io.FileOutputStream.<init>(FileOutputStream.java:179)
	at java.io.FileOutputStream.<init>(FileOutputStream.java:70)
	at net.dsb.persistenceDAO.ConfigVhs3ImportDAOxml.writeInProtocol(ConfigVhs3ImportDAOxml.java:83)
	at net.dsb.configImport.ConfigVhs3Import.saveConfigList(ConfigVhs3Import.java:662)
	at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor8.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
	at sun.rmi.server.UnicastServerRef.dispatch(UnicastServerRef.java:294)
	at sun.rmi.transport.Transport$1.run(Transport.java:153)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at sun.rmi.transport.Transport.serviceCall(Transport.java:149)
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport.handleMessages(TCPTransport.java:466)
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport$ConnectionHandler.run(TCPTransport.java:707)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:595)
	at sun.rmi.transport.StreamRemoteCall.exceptionReceivedFromServer(StreamRemoteCall.java:247)
	at sun.rmi.transport.StreamRemoteCall.executeCall(StreamRemoteCall.java:223)
	at sun.rmi.server.UnicastRef.invoke(UnicastRef.java:126)
	at net.dsb.configImport.ConfigVhs3Import_Stub.saveConfigList(Unknown Source)
	at net.dsb.swingConfigImport.GUIConfigVhs3Import.actionPerformed(GUIConfigVhs3Import.java:1249)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:1849)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2169)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(DefaultButtonModel.java:420)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(DefaultButtonModel.java:258)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(BasicButtonListener.java:236)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Component.java:5501)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(JComponent.java:3135)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Component.java:5266)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Container.java:1966)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:3968)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2024)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:3803)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Container.java:4212)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Container.java:3892)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Container.java:3822)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2010)
	at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Window.java:1778)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:3803)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:463)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:242)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:163)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:157)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:149)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:110)
```


Weshalb ?

Gruß Truck


----------



## zerix (3. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich würde einfach mal behaupten, dass der Fehler kommt, weil die Datei noch geöffnet ist.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## _Truck_ (3. September 2007)

zerix hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde einfach mal behaupten, dass der Fehler kommt, weil die Datei noch geöffnet ist.
> 
> ...



Hallo zerix, 

erstmal Danke für die schnelle Antwort !

Leider habe ich die Datei immer geschlossen.

An was kann es noch liegen ?

Gruß Truck


----------



## Ronin-Jay (3. September 2007)

Versuchs mal so....*fos.close();* in Zeile 14
Begründung: siehe zerix


----------



## _Truck_ (3. September 2007)

Ronin-Jay hat gesagt.:


> Versuchs mal so....*fos.close();* in Zeile 14
> Begründung: siehe zerix



Tag,

scheint so, als ob es funktionieren würde !
Hast mich bei einem anderen Problem ebenfalls die passende Antwort gegeben !

Ich danke dir ...


Gruß Truck


----------

